# My step by step Diary of my journey to get pregnant



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya People,

How are you all?
I am glad to write to tell you all that after 1 and 2 months of going through tests for this and tests for that and my husband having a trail tesa last January............we are finally starting our treatment at the Exeter clinic yippee yippee     
I have the fertility drugs already and waiting in my kitchen downstairs, just waiting for the period to start one day next week and then we will be well on our way.
my egg retrieval and my husbands tesa is booked for June and as soon as my period starts we will have our dates for what happens on what day     

I'm still worried about my needle phobia but at least the nurse said because I'm young I would only need 1 injection per day so I'm hoping hubby will do it when I'm asleep    

I am so happy right now but cant wait till 14 days after my 2 little embryos have been implanted back in to my womb to see weather it has worked               

Is there anyone out there who is at the same stage as me?? if so then would love to chat with you  ^hug me^ ^hug me^ ^hug me^

Take care all and goodluck on your journeys 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to say I'm having ICSI Treatment xx xxx


----------



## Sarah061 (May 27, 2008)

Good luck  i had ICSI and ours worked second time around and i now have twin boys 

Someone once told me to carry on with your life as if nothing had changed, so i went out and got a motorbike.  2 months later i was pregnant! So don't (as hard as it is) let it take over your life.....the weather is good, get out, walk, go for meals, cinema, with friends anything just don't sit at home and let it consume you.  And most importantly laugh with each other, my other half had to chase me round the house with a needle as he held it like a dart and scared the life out of me 

I wish you all the luck in the world  

Love Sarah x


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

hi ya Sarah,

Thank you for your post, I'm so hoping we get really lucky and our treatment works 1st time round, as this is our NHS cycle and we cant afford to pay for it to have a 2nd cycle.

I glad you only had to go through it all twice thou, many people on here have put themselves in debt having cycle after cycle.

Thank you for the advice I will keep that in mind.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Cleozulu 

How exciting for you!!  Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

cleozulu, i dont have my drugs yet but will start down regging around the 18th of may (also ICSI).

we can be cycle buddies if you like x

Keeley


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info fairywings.

Hi ya Keeley, I would love to be cycle buddies 

xxxxx
cleozulu


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

brilliant, are your injections in the fridge? how many did they give you?


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya Keeley,

Yeah my injections are in the fridge, the fertiliy nurse I saw last week said because im young and slim I would only need one injection per day but as soon as my period starts in a few days then they are calling me and hubby back to teach us how to inject and when.
I should find out when to take all the meds then as well, then they will tell me what week I have to book off work for my egg collection and implatation.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh so excited but also still very very scared 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

same here.

its very exciting lol i cant believe they gave you the drugs without telling u how to take them tho lol but odd. mind you i would love to open my fridge and see mine! 

speak soon


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi hun, just wanted to wish you luck and hope it goes well. I am nervousd about having to inject myself too when my time comes. Lots of Luck   and baby dust 

I am    for you

Tara x x x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i forgot to add, i am also only injecting once a day but DP has already given heself the job of doing it. but there only trigger shots so i dont mind

taraAbel-you are wlcome to join us on the tread if you like, where are you treatment wise?    

i have blown you some bubbles for luck x


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

How are you all

I wrote a blog today please check it out and tell me what you think

http://fertilitydiary-cleozulu.blogspot.com/

I wrote it to try to help people going through this journey for the 1st time so they can get an idea of what happens.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
/links


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello you !!!!  

Fancy seeing you on here! ...

I notice you posted this on the Elective Single Embryo transfer post .... We will only be transferring one embryo too....

Your blog is fab!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

cleozulu said:


> Hi ya all,
> 
> When I was starting my journey I couldn't find many details of what I will have to go through or how long things will take to get going, So I wrote a blogg to help people that find themselfs in my shoes.
> 
> ...


/links


----------

